# Stackhash APPCRASH Problem



## VegaTDM (Jan 4, 2010)

Video games keep crashing. (I haven't seen any other programs with this problem)

Some do, some don't. Some use Steam other I have a disc for.

Win7 Ult 64 bit. HD Radeon 4850 Tired Run as Admin, updated(10 10) and rolled back drivers(9 12). It isn't overheating.

No viruses, and I can't find anything that would make it do this. Started a few days ago. Didn't do anything before to change anything.

This is the error I get for every game.

"Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: SWTFU.exe
Application Version: 0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp: 4ac80e11
Fault Module Name: StackHash_0a9e
Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
Exception Code: c000001d
Exception Offset: 46893c6c
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 0a9e
Additional Information 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3: 0a9e
Additional Information 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789"

Someone told me it was the Stackhash causing the errors.

I googled the problem and the only solution i have found is to make a DEP exception for the program I am using. But That doesn't fix my problem.

This is the exact post in the microsoft tech support forum



> The StackHash error occurs when DEP is invoked and has an issue with whatever application you’re trying to run (and there are several hundred out there that seem to give it fits). The error is related to Data Execution Prevention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The games in question still crash, The Force Unleashed when i get in a certain room, Rise Of Legends after roughly 30 minutes of gameplay.

Any insight guys?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

Please follow these http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-posting-instructions-452654.html#post2545708 (hopefully the system information will be able to tell us something about these crashes).

Attach the .zip file to your next post in *this* thread.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## VegaTDM (Jan 4, 2010)

I dont get the BSOD. Only the game crashes. Not my whole system. I get the "NAME OF PROGRAM has stopped working" message.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

The information collected by that application isn't just about BSODs - other error logs are included too and hopefully they can tell us something about these crashes.


----------



## VegaTDM (Jan 4, 2010)

Done.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Turns out you did get one BSOD, about a day ago.

The BSOD was graphics related. Obviously the driver isn't the problem as you have tried 2 different versions.

Run this graphics stress test - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/100356-video-card-stress-test-furmark.html

Do you have another graphics card that you can borrow for testing purposes.

What brand/model PSU do you have?

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Nov 10 18:34:59.529 2010 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:56:33.214
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6f94 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`054010e0 fffff880`03e1bf94 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


----------



## VegaTDM (Jan 4, 2010)

Corsair CX430

The crash yesterday was when I was adjusting my overclock settings.

I do have another, A HD 3450 that doesn't require a plugin from the PSU.











And it is worth mentioning that not all games crash. I can play Fallout New Vegas for hours at a time on Max settings with no problems. I can also play Civilization V with no errors.


----------



## VegaTDM (Jan 4, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Try that other graphics card. Yes, some games may not cause problems. I had an issue where I could run everything fine, except Bad Company 2. Turned out the motherboard was faulty and when I replaced it the problem was no more.


----------



## VegaTDM (Jan 4, 2010)

Just tried the other card. Didn't do anything except make the game lag. It still crashed.


----------



## VegaTDM (Jan 4, 2010)

On a related note, someone suggested It might be the PSU not giving me GPU enough power. I tested a more powerful PSU just now and I still have the problem.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Run these hardware tests too:



> *Memtest86+ - Instructions:*
> 
> Download the ISO (or the .exe for USB drives) from here http://www.memtest.org/#downiso
> 
> ...


http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/100352-cpu-stress-test-prime95.html (run the *Blend* test as well as the *Small FFT* test)


----------



## VegaTDM (Jan 4, 2010)

Ran the CPU test, everything was normal. When I find a blank disc im going to run the memtest.


----------



## VegaTDM (Jan 4, 2010)

Ran the test with each stick individually with no errors. but when I ran it with both of them i got this error.

Test 4
Failing address 0001148C38c - 276.5mb
good 7f589ef2
bad 7f589af2
err-bits 00000400


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Possibly a Memory Controller fault then. Try swapping the slots and run the test again.


----------

